# Freestyle Bowhunter sight



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

Can you use a movable sight (like a Sure-Loc 400 Challenger) without a scope for NFAA Freestyle Bowhunter competition?

Thanks,
Reddirt


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

five fixed pins only, any movable sight is free style


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you can use it, but once the pen hits paper and scoring starts, it cant be moved.....by the rules.

to keep people all out of your stuff, it's best to use a 5pin fixed unit.


i think it's sure-lok that has a 5pin head that takes the place of the scope carrier.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> you can use it, but once the pen hits paper and scoring starts, it cant be moved.....by the rules.
> 
> to keep people all out of your stuff, it's best to use a 5pin fixed unit.
> 
> ...


This. Axcel makes some great fixed pin sights as well.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

A moveable sight like the Sure-Loc Challenger (and Supreme, Shibuya's, Axcel, CBE, etc.) is normal equipment for BHFS for indoor events - not allowed to move the pin once scoring starts however as previously mentioned. It is not illegal to use this type of sight as one of the posters above mentioned. No one will give you grief if you use a Challenger for indoors.....because more than 99% of the top contenders will be using a similar type of sight themselves.

Outdoors of course you will want a 5-pin fixed sight if you plan on shooting any NFAA field rounds. Sure-Loc mades a nice 5-pin attachment that you could use on a Challenger as RM noted above. Any other type of 5-pin fixed sight will work also. Just an fyi, you are allowed to use a level as well for NFAA BHFS in addition to the 5 fixed pins - helpful addition if you know how to set it up correctly .

>>------->


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

CHPro said:


> A moveable sight like the Sure-Loc Challenger (and Supreme, Shibuya's, Axcel, CBE, etc.) is normal equipment for BHFS for indoor events - not allowed to move the pin once scoring starts however as previously mentioned. It is not illegal to use this type of sight as one of the posters above mentioned. No one will give you grief if you use a Challenger for indoors.....because more than 99% of the top contenders will be using a similar type of sight themselves.
> 
> Outdoors of course you will want a 5-pin fixed sight if you plan on shooting any NFAA field rounds. Sure-Loc mades a nice 5-pin attachment that you could use on a Challenger as RM noted above. Any other type of 5-pin fixed sight will work also. Just an fyi, you are allowed to use a level as well for NFAA BHFS in addition to the 5 fixed pins - helpful addition if you know how to set it up correctly .
> 
> >>------->


I have been shooting in the bhfs for years. Indoors I use a micro adjustable sight it is just easier to make the fine adjustments before scoring starts instead of pulling out the allen wrenches and outdoors I use a 5 fixed pin sight with a level and a vertical line it helps out for aiming on the in between shots. you have two practice ends to get sighted in than after that you can't adjust your sight at all.


----------



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks - that's great information.


----------



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a followup question = 
If you are shooting an NFAA 900 tournament (30 arrows at 40, 50, 60 yards) and there is one warm up end between distances, can you move the sight during the warmup for the next distance shooting BHFS?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Reddirt said:


> I have a followup question =
> If you are shooting an NFAA 900 tournament (30 arrows at 40, 50, 60 yards) and there is one warm up end between distances, can you move the sight during the warmup for the next distance shooting BHFS?


There USUALLY will not be a warm-up end between the distances. Practice / warm-up before the first distance only.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just to expand on what wa-prez said, IF the club hosting the 900 round is allowing a warm-up end between each distance then I would confirm with the club directly what they will/will not allow for their rules. A warm-up end between distances on a 900 round is not an NFAA rule so the club may be allowing some leeway in their BHFS rules as well. I would think if the FS are allowed to move their sight for a "warm-up" end between each distance then the same should be allowed for the BHFS shooters as well, seems only fair. But that's just my opinion. Since the club sounds like they are using their own rules to some degree you are going to have to check with them to confirm what they are allowing.

>>-------->


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

a7xelk said:


> five fixed pins only, any movable sight is free style


That is not true. Any movable sight is allowed, you just can't move it once the scoring round begins.

You see lots of freestyle type sights on bowhunter rigs, as long as he or she don't adjust it during the round, the sight is fine.

You can also use a back bar on your set-up or v-bars. 12" maximum front stabilizer length.

Good luck and have fun most of all! :thumb:


----------



## Reddirt (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will contact the shoot sponsors to find out more.
In case you are interested, the shoot I'm practicing for is the Huntsman World Senior Games.
They have a 900 round and a 3D shoot. It's a great event held in St George, UT.
http://www.seniorgames.net/

Reddirt


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Well it is a good thing you mentioned the Huntsman Senior Games.

Looking at their site, they have styles defined differently than NFAA's.

Here is the list:
2012 Archery -Target Information
Directors: Ed Eliason, Jerry & Eileen Pylypchuk

Schedule:
Monday, Oct. 8
1:00 pm - 5:00 pm - Official practice with line control
Tuesday, Oct. 9 
8:15 am - 9:00 am - Check-in - HWSG ID badge required
9:00 am - 9:30 am - Two warm-up ends at 60 yards
9:30 am - 5:00 pm - Official scoring (one warm-up end between distances)
Wednesday, Oct. 10
8:15 am - 9:00 am - Check-in - HWSG ID badge required
9:00 am - 9:30 am - Two warm up-ends at 60 yards
9:30 am - 5:00 pm - Official scoring (one warm-up end between distances)

Breaks - There will be no extended breaks for lunch. A 15-minute break will be taken after both the 60 yard and 50 yard distance to allow for snacks and beverages.

Venue: 
Little Valley Soccer Fields, 2995 South 2350 East, St. George

Divisions:
5-Year Age Brackets: 50-54, 55-59, 60-64, 65-69, 70-74, 75-79, 80-84, 85-89, 90-94, 95-99, 100+
Games officials reserve the right to cancel any event or combine age divisions due to insufficient entries.

Sport Fee:
$20 Per Person

Registration Deadline
Early Bird Deadline (Save $20) – August 1
Final Registration Deadline – September 1

REGISTRATION RULES 
• Archers may compete in one of the following classes (bow weight limit of 60/65):
Barebow Recurve - No sights, finger release and stabilizers. One consistent nocking point.
Barebow Compound - No sights, finger release and stabilizers. One consistent nocking point.
Freestyle Bowhunter* - Release aid, sight with 5 fixed pins, 12" stabilizer.
Freestyle Limited Bowhunter* - Finger release, sight with 5 fixed pins, 12" stabilizer.
Freestyle Limited Recurve - Finger release, sights without magnification. String peep sights are not allowed (F.I.T.A. rules)
Freestyle Limited* - Finger release, any type of sight/scope and stabilizer.
Freestyle* - Release aid, any type of sight/scope and stabilizer.
Freestyle Limited Longbow - Longbow, finger release, sights without magnification. String peep sights are not allowed.
Barebow Longbow - Longbow and finger release. No sights, clickers, drawchecks, stabilizers or levels. Only one anchor point.
* May use either a recurve or compound bow.



YES, it would be a good idea for you to contact the shoot organizers to see how they are applying these rules.

They might not allow moveable sights in BHFS at all, but you could always register as Freestyle and not worry about it!


----------

